# Things no one tells you about labour, birth and post partum!



## pachamama92

Now I´m into my second tri I´ve started thinking about birth number two and I´m remembering all the things NO ONE TOLD ME!!! Wonder if it will be the same this time round but glad I kind of know what to expect this time! Here´s my list, feel free to add...

1.) The uncontrollable shaking when labour started, anyone else get this?? Just me? Oh yeah and the vomiting and diarreah,what was that about?!
2.) I hated my OH, just like in the films. I thought this was just a cliché but I really did want to thump him just for being. His breathing was making me so mad, his expression of "oh, I dont know what to do!" ´made me mad, the fact he couldn´t massage my back right made me mad...
3.) Breastfeeding is REALLY HARD!!! And you have to set an alarm EVERY 2 HOURS to feed (then they feed for 40 minutes, you sleep for an hour and the whole thing starts again) That´s AFTER LABOUR!!! Get plenty of sleep as soon as your due date startss approaching. My plan this time is just to go to sleep at 37 weeks and hopefully wake up when contractions start...
4.) It makes a difference when you go into labour. First thing in the morning after a good´s night sleep? Fantastic! 2am after no sleep? Epidural / formula looking way more appealing (and I breastfed LO for 3 years but I´m making no promises about this one).. See number 3
5.) Once you get an epidural you can have a little rest and read a book!! Didn´t expect that!
6.) pack a bag for your OH. They probably need a change of clothes more than you do, you get a hospital gown.
7.) flipflops are really useful for the showers.
8.) Contractions might start in your back, or they might only be in your back. I had no tummy contractions and I made it to 6 cm before I succombed and begged for drugs. Wasn´t what I was expecting at all
9.) You really will be a good mother!!

OK, my list probably not the same as everyone elses but let some FTMs know what the are in for!! I wish someone had told me!!


----------



## jlw617

pachamama92 said:


> Now I´m into my second tri I´ve started thinking about birth number two and I´m remembering all the things NO ONE TOLD ME!!! Wonder if it will be the same this time round but glad I kind of know what to expect this time! Here´s my list, feel free to add...
> 
> 1.) The uncontrollable shaking when labour started, anyone else get this?? Just me? Oh yeah and the vomiting and diarreah,what was that about?!
> 2.) I hated my OH, just like in the films. I thought this was just a cliché but I really did want to thump him just for being. His breathing was making me so mad, his expression of "oh, I dont know what to do!" ´made me mad, the fact he couldn´t massage my back right made me mad...
> 3.) Breastfeeding is REALLY HARD!!! And you have to set an alarm EVERY 2 HOURS to feed (then they feed for 40 minutes, you sleep for an hour and the whole thing starts again) That´s AFTER LABOUR!!! Get plenty of sleep as soon as your due date startss approaching. My plan this time is just to go to sleep at 37 weeks and hopefully wake up when contractions start...
> 4.) It makes a difference when you go into labour. First thing in the morning after a good´s night sleep? Fantastic! 2am after no sleep? Epidural / formula looking way more appealing (and I breastfed LO for 3 years but I´m making no promises about this one).. See number 3
> 5.) Once you get an epidural you can have a little rest and read a book!! Didn´t expect that!
> 6.) pack a bag for your OH. They probably need a change of clothes more than you do, you get a hospital gown.
> 7.) flipflops are really useful for the showers.
> 8.) Contractions might start in your back, or they might only be in your back. I had no tummy contractions and I made it to 6 cm before I succombed and begged for drugs. Wasn´t what I was expecting at all
> 9.) You really will be a good mother!!
> 
> OK, my list probably not the same as everyone elses but let some FTMs know what the are in for!! I wish someone had told me!!

 Haha great list!and pretty true for me on most of it...
1.not true for me although I did have the urge to vomit once it was time to push!
2. Umm a little, especially when he was sleeping through part of my early labor!
3. Yes!!!!
4.though I have to agree, I will also add it depends on what child it is, for example my first one my labor started at around 6in the morning but being my first labor I labored for 14hours! My second labor started around 11pmbut I was done by 6 am, in all honesty i was more tired with my first but they compare it to a marathon so I guess it was it was the difference between a 14 hour marathon and a less intense 7 hour labor.
5-9. Yes! 
10. Don't overpack your hospital bag! I promise you will not care that much what you look like, you will have diapers there, use them and steal the rest! 
11. If you get an epidural, there's a very good chance you will look like the stay puff marshmallow man for atleast a week and you will not be able to wear shoes for that duration so make sure you do a least at pack some slippers that will fit your whale sized feet!


----------



## greats

Fun thread! Here's my list...

-Keep an open mind! Your birth plan may be thrown out the window. Mentally prepare for an epidural not working right (mine was a terrible experience, never getting one again!), and mentally prepare for a possible c-section because you never know what could happen during labor.
-Pack comfy shoes that will fit puffy feet! 
-Make sure you call your hospital to see what is given to you, ie diapers, pads, pacifiers, towels, etc. It'll help when you're packing all your hospital bags.
-Plan for meals! My hospital had me order food for each meal but only for myself as that is what my insurance covered. So if your OH is staying at the hospital with you, plan what they are going to eat.


----------



## LucyLadyBug

This thread is really interesting, knew about the possibility of most of these (except the back contractions. did not know that was a thing)

I'm still WTT, but love doing as much research as I can to understand what I can in prep. (whilst baring in mind everything I plan may go out the window last minute)


----------



## Eleanor ace

Two words- after pains. Sweet lord. I didn't know they existed when I had my first so they were quite a shock. They say that they get worse with each child and it was certainly true when I had my second; for a few days I really struggled with them, they were as bad as labour contractions. I'm pregnant with number 3 and I'm not worrying about labour but I'm finding the idea of the after pains pretty daunting! 

The other thing I really wasn't expecting was how awesome I felt after giving birth the first time. I felt like a superhero! It was such an adrenaline rush and it felt like such an awesome achievement to have brought my LO into the world.


----------



## pachamama92

OMG, meal planning is so important!! Oh lived off chocolate bars and vending machine sandwiches for two days! 

Had totally forgotten about the after pains and the superhero feeling, nothing beats that!!

I just remembered another thing, anyone else offered a uterine "massage"?? Post partum?


----------



## Eleanor ace

Ugh I had the uterine massage with my and to get the placenta out, it didn't want to budge even when I had the injection and the contractions to deliver it were rough. Didn't enjoy the uterine massage (aka pulverising my middle when it is the most tender its ever been).


----------



## Feronia

Why would you set an alarm to breastfeed? Just watch your baby for signs of hunger and pop a boob in whenever you think he/she might be hungry. Easy! 

1. Every baby is different. My daughter fed for 20 minutes or so on both sides, but my son feeds on one side for 5 minutes or so and he's done. He's gaining more weight, too. 
2. The afterpains after a subsequent birth are HORRENDOUS. FAR worse than labour. Prepare some catnip tea or cramp bark for afterwards because Tylenol doesn't work. I wish I prepared ahead of time!
3. On the flipside, labour really wasn't painful for me, though I went into it with the mindset that it wouldn't be that bad. (I had 2 home births) I started thinking I was remembering things incorrectly after my first birth, that it must have been painful, but nope - my second birth also wasn't painful and I said so at the time! It was fun! 
4. If you do it without pain meds or artificial oxytocin, the feeling you get afterwards is intense -- it's the best feeling in the world. A natural high that lasts for DAYS. I had a home birth with my first, but needed pitocin afterwards due to hemorrhaging. I didn't need it after my second and oh man - the difference was incredible. Instant love, feeling on top of the world, spectacular!
5. Yeah, uterine massage sucks. Again, worse than labour. 
6. The first shower after birth is incredible!
7. Breastfeeding two at once makes me feel like a giant pair of boobs and nothing else.
8. Co-sleeping is the best. I can't imagine how people get up at night to feed their babies and then function the next day! 
9. Having the older sibling(s) witness the birth of the new baby is an incredible gift and facilitates bonding.
10. You can do this, your body can do this, and you will be amazing. :)


----------



## Srrme

:haha: The only thing I experienced on your list was the shaking! Drove me nuts!


----------



## jlw617

Feronia said:


> Why would you set an alarm to breastfeed? Just watch your baby for signs of hunger and pop a boob in whenever you think he/she might be hungry. Easy!

This isn't necessarily true, not trying to be argumentative but I had to set an alarm with mine because they were so small which made them much more drowsy and the majority of the time wouldn't show signs of hunger-I just want moms out there to know that not all babies are not the same and it's ok to set an alarm for whatever reason you choose but especially if you have a smaller baby who may not show hunger signs...


----------



## Feronia

jlw617 said:


> Feronia said:
> 
> 
> Why would you set an alarm to breastfeed? Just watch your baby for signs of hunger and pop a boob in whenever you think he/she might be hungry. Easy!
> 
> This isn't necessarily true, not trying to be argumentative but I had to set an alarm with mine because they were so small which made them much more drowsy and the majority of the time wouldn't show signs of hunger-I just want moms out there to know that not all babies are not the same and it's ok to set an alarm for whatever reason you choose but especially if you have a smaller baby who may not show hunger signs...Click to expand...

True, you're totally right for very young newborns and smaller than average babies. I just wanted moms to know that for older babies, (even after 6 weeks or so if the baby is gaining well) breastfeeding doesn't need to be that stressful! :flower:


----------



## jlw617

Feronia said:


> jlw617 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feronia said:
> 
> 
> Why would you set an alarm to breastfeed? Just watch your baby for signs of hunger and pop a boob in whenever you think he/she might be hungry. Easy!
> 
> This isn't necessarily true, not trying to be argumentative but I had to set an alarm with mine because they were so small which made them much more drowsy and the majority of the time wouldn't show signs of hunger-I just want moms out there to know that not all babies are not the same and it's ok to set an alarm for whatever reason you choose but especially if you have a smaller baby who may not show hunger signs...Click to expand...
> 
> True, you're totally right for very young newborns and smaller than average babies. I just wanted moms to know that for older babies, (even after 6 weeks or so if the baby is gaining well) breastfeeding doesn't need to be that stressful! :flower:Click to expand...

Yep, totally agree with this! I just know that for some new mommies, this isn't common knowledge, I think both tips are helpful, do what you have to do especially with smaller than average babies and then go by cues when that baby is big enough if that's the way you prefer to feed :)


----------



## Button#

I had to set an alarm at night for the first few days because DS was sleepy and didn't like waking up to feed. I stopped once he had regained his birth weight and he decided to wake up more frequently. 

I also remember after having DS I was far more interested in the jacket potato with baked beans and cheese that thy brought in for my lunch than I was in the baby at first!

That feeling when you don't have to push anymore is the best thing I've ever felt.

The feeling when baby's head is out and the body isn't yet is the weirdest thing I've ever felt.


----------



## spicyorange

This is so interesting (scary) - I feel like I have no idea what in in for...but maybe that's for the best!


----------



## Button#

Don't be scared Spicyorange. Even with all the weird and uncomfortable bits it's actually kind of fun in a strange kind of way, you'll never do anything that compares to giving birth.


----------



## spicyorange

I'm terrified if two things, tearing and pooping!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

spicyorange said:


> I'm terrified if two things, tearing and pooping!!

These were my 2 main ones as well :haha: I ended up with an episiotomy.. Didn't feel it when they did it but recovery was sore, however after a fortnight it was all totally back to normal, no pain! As for pooping, you worry about it through pregnancy but when it comes to the birth and after the birth you just completely forget and couldn't care less! Plus there's a good chance you won't even realise :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I think with my second birth I will be more open minded. First time round I went into labour naturally, stayed at home until waters broke naturally and was 7cm by the time I went into hospital. Only opted for gas and air once I was there but then for no reason in particular my baby went into foetal distress and I was rushed straight to theatre for a spinal block, cut and immediate removal of baby via forceps. I'm definitely hoping for a more 'normal' birth but I'm a lot more accepting that these things can be out of our control.


----------



## MindUtopia

A few things, I would add: 

Birth totally doesn't have to be like it is on OBEM. Mine was calm, relaxed, no shouting in pain, just some moaning at the end when I was pushing as it helped. I was walking around pretty much the whole time, eating, it was really nice. Giving birth was totally a breeze compared to being a parent. That's when it gets hard. So you've got this thing!

As for the postnatal period, no one prepared me for how rough it would be. I became anaemic after birth for no obvious reason (iron levels were great at 28 weeks, didn't bleed much, never had any signs of anaemia in late pregnancy). I literally could barely make it to the loo and back without passing out. My heart would race and I'd feel like I was about to have a heart attack everytime I stood up and I was so out of breath after a few steps. It was horrendous. It's not normal to feel that way and I wish I'd been able to vocalise how bad I felt and had known it wasn't normal. Iron tablets, Spatone and taking my placenta capsules helped to bring it back up. But at one point, they were recommending a blood transfusion, I was so ill. If you don't feel right, say so. 

I wasn't prepared for how sore I felt after birth. My legs ached. My stomach muscles ached. I couldn't even stand upright at first because everything just ached. It hurt to sit. I had a pretty easy all natural home birth. I thought I would just bounce back and feel great. But I didn't. Taking baths twice a day in epsom salts and lavender oil helped. As did using a natural postnatal spray down there. I didn't know about padsicles then, but I'll made some next time. 

Placenta encapsulation is awesome. I really think it saved me from PND. The change in how I felt from before I started taking my capsules to after was amazing. 

Whether you are BF or FF, feed, feed, feed lots. Don't let them stress you out about weight loss or gain, schedules, making you feel like you're not doing it right. If you just feed lots, as much as your baby wants, all the time, you'll be fine. My daughter lost 12% of her birth weight at 2 days. The midwives started to panic and it started us on a path that led to all sorts of stress and problems with feeding. Had I just listened to my gut and ignored all their bad advice, we would have had a much more enjoyable first 2 months, rather than the stressful, anxious time we had. Find someone whose advice you trust and let them support you. But don't buy into all the pressure to tick boxes if you don't feel like you're getting good support. 

Sit on your bum. Let everyone take care of you. Feed and sleep for the first 6 weeks. Take care of yourself. Literally, sleep when the baby sleeps, even if it means turning away visitors and going to bed at 7pm every night. Your partner can cook. Any visitors can bring a meal and clean up after. Let your baby feed and sleep on you as much as possible. Don't worry about the dishes or the cleaning. Hire someone to do it if you can.


----------



## Button#

tinkerbelle93 said:


> spicyorange said:
> 
> 
> I'm terrified if two things, tearing and pooping!!
> 
> These were my 2 main ones as well :haha: I ended up with an episiotomy.. Didn't feel it when they did it but recovery was sore, however after a fortnight it was all totally back to normal, no pain! As for pooping, you worry about it through pregnancy but when it comes to the birth and after the birth you just completely forget and couldn't care less! Plus there's a good chance you won't even realise :)Click to expand...

Agreed! I had an episiotamy as well and recovered reasonably quickly. I never noticed pooing during labour but OH said I did in the pool.


----------



## Feronia

spicyorange said:


> I'm terrified if two things, tearing and pooping!!

I didn't tear or poop either time! I'm not sure what you can do to prevent the pooping (but I can assure you your doctor or midwife won't care in the least if it happens), but there's plenty you can do to decrease your risk of tearing (birthing in an upright position, birthing the head slowly and in between contractions if you can, or using water or hot compresses).

And yeah, placenta encapsulation is awesome! I wish I did it with my first, but I did with my second and I felt a lot better. When I forgot to take them, I felt strange and anxious -- it was pretty apparent.


----------



## Snufflepop

Things I wish I had known:

To take it easy when I arrived home. I was up and about far to soon and as a result my stitches came apart! Had I just rested on the sofa and let people wait on me I would have healed much quicker!

I wish someone had warned me about constipation after birth. It was horrendous, worse than actually giving birth. 

I second the thing about anaemia. I became severely anemic and had to go on iron tablets and spatone. This helped straight away. Watch out for feeling exhausted/breathless because that could be why.

I know that all sounds bad but honestly the totally euphoric feeling I had once I had dd made up for all of that. I felt invincible and like I could do anything. It's a high like nothing else. Also the sense of awe in what my body had done. You will never feel anything close to that feeling! 
I can't wait to have no2 so I can experience it all again!


----------



## DoubleTFun

1. Your birth plan is just that..a plan. Don't expect for it to be followed at all. Things happen that you couldn't have expected and sometimes you just have to do what is best, not what you want. 
2. Pooping..it happens. I was so proud that I didn't poop during my first birth, then my husband burst my bubble and said, "You totally pooped!" I couldn't believe it. The nurses and Dr. didn't even mention it. They just cleaned me up and moved on. 
3. First births can go fast! I was one of the lucky ones and went into labor, and had my first within 3 hours of the first contraction. I arrived at hospital fully dilated and was pushing before the Dr even got there.
4. Tearing happens. I didn't even feel it during my first labor, but I ended up so swollen after they had to put in a catheter for a few hours until the swelling went down. Second labor I was up and about within an hour almost as if I hadn't spent the whole day in labor.
5. Breastfeeding is tough, but so worth it. I was so stressed the first few days because my milk hadn't come in..it's okay! When my milk showed up I felt like I had giant water balloons ready to burst! My second night in the hospital I was so worried because my second baby didn't want to wake up to feed. The nurse reassured me that he would wake up when he was hungry. That was my only night for 6 months that I could have slept! After that He was feeding every 2 hours and I was exhausted!
6. Sleep when you can. If you have someone to watch the baby for a few hours take advantage of it. Any help offered take it. Free meals ..yes please! Rest, rest rest and take care of your baby. It is bonding time!
7. Yes you have to give birth to the placenta too. It is annoying! I had no clue during my first labor and thought they were crazy! It is not fun when they are pushing on your stomach after you just spent hours pushing out your LO.


----------



## pachamama92

I had forgotten about the anemia! I lost a lot of blood in labour (because of a complication that no FTM needs to hear about !) And like PP said, I could barely get to the loo. OH had to bathe me and take me to pee! Didn't expect to feel like that at all.


----------



## kajastarlight

aaah the things I experienced that no one prepaired me for....

1 - "Birth plan" :rofl: that turned out to be the funniest joke ever..... The only thing that went according to plan with DS1 was that he was born and the only thing that went according to plan with DS2 is that after he was born I got immediate skin to skin contact.

2  OK, someone actually did prepare me for this one a little, and I am glad she did because boy was it true!!! If you get an epidural, it sends little (sometimes not so little) zings down your spine and that is normal and OK. I would have FREAKED OUT if she hadnt prepared me and no one ells told me about it. 
3  the epidural experience can be quite nice! OK, so I got nauseous with DS2, but they gave me Pitocin too so it could have been the combo that made me throw up. And I thought it was HILLARIOUS!!! Hahaa, because I couldnt realy feel any discomfort in throwing up. But with both DS1 and DS2 after the epidural was working correctly I took a nap and was nice and rested for pushing time. I remember everything  including the look on each of their precious faces when they came out and that hit of adrenalin reached me right through the drugs! So not all epidural experiences are bad or even less amazing than natural birth experiences. 
4  Push like you are taking the biggest poo of your life. No one told me how to push! My body just did it right one time after 30 min of pushing wrong and the nurse was like ya! Just like that!!! and I was like  oh, well why didnt you say so??? And my DS1 was out 15 min after that! I knew how to push from the beginning with DS2 so I pushed him out in 3 pushes. Took about 2 min! 
5 The crazy wave of adrenalin and love that wash over you! It is indescribable  and that is probably why no one tried to tell me about it. Like nothing in the world could have penetrated my perfect world staring into my LOs eyes for those first few days  every touch my OH (at the time) gave me was sheer bliss. It was just me, him, and our LO.. Perfectly perfect in a way I never even knew was possible. 
6  you just might still look about 6 months pregnant for a while after you have the baby. Booo!
7  you STILL wont be able to sleep on your stomach because your boobs will be engorged!!!
8  the after pains .. OMG the after pains! Just snuggle your baby  that will actually make them worse but somehow better at the same time. Hormones are so weird! 
9  pack for your OH  you will mostly be taken care of but he wont at all! LOL


----------



## NotNic

In general Id say that postpartum can suck. I was warned about blood loss but nothing else. First time I got horrific night sweats. I was disgusting! Second time I didn't, but then he was an Oct baby, I didn't have odemas in my legs and I wasn't put on a drip.

I'd also say that pain from stitches past 2 weeks is probably not normal. Equally if you've had stitches don't try to be a martyr and go without painkillers - silly!

Agree that breastfeeding is not easy. I really believe that most are able to bfeed but that doesn't mean you have too. Also supplementing doesn't have to be the death of your feeding experience. I combi-fed my first for 5mths and supplemented my second on occasions, swapping to combifeeding near the end. Without mixing the feeding system up, I wouldn't have been able to give my boys my milk for the amount of time I did.

Shaking after birth is normal. Extended itching probably isn't. 

Babies burp and pass wind very loudly!

Unmedicated births are much easier to recover from. I really recommend avoiding drugs if you can and you feel you can manage. I felt a million times better after my second birth than I did my first.

You don't need to have visitors nonstop for the first few weeks. Give yourself time to settle in and work on feeding and how you want to do things.


----------



## NotNic

Oh and labour isn't always bad! You can have a good experience


----------



## too_scared

Notnic, I had night sweats too. It was beyond awful. When I mentioned it to the public health nurse she looked at me like I was disgusting. She's a great nurse... :dohh: I had pitocin and iv antibiotics and probably fluids too. I didn't even think there could be a connection. Thanks! I really hope I don't need them this time. 

Also, no one told me that the pain from an episiotomy can last up to a year and still be considered perfectly normal. :( I saw an ob at 8 month pp for the pain and she said it was perfectly normal and gave me numbing gel to use if I wanted to dtd. :( She said because it is a cut and not a tear the nerves heal differently. I'm really hoping to avoid one this time! 

Also, no one told me I could get terrible pain in my tail bone. You can actually break it. My son was back to back and I was pushing 2.5 hours (with no pain relief :wacko:). I could barely sit for weeks. It made for a very hard time with bf because no one told me to try laying down, everything was done sitting. 

I think that's it. Besides agreeing with everyone that bf'ing is so, so hard. But it's totally worth it if you can work it out. Even with our shaky start it really was such a great way to connect with kiddo.


----------



## Rhio92

The first time you stand up after giving birth feels weird! Soon get used to it though.


----------



## pachamama92

Oh, it feels soo weird when you stand up! I felt like my insides might fall out!!

I wish someone had told me that it doesn't matter what travel system you buy really but narrow ones are much easier to negotiate buses and metros with!! Of and test the car seat in your car before you get to 37 weeks!


----------



## NotNic

Too_scared sounds like we had similar first births. I had pain up to about 10mths with my episiotomy and had ongoing issues dtd. I was told that it wasn't normal and I didn't have to put up with it. I should have got help really but the idea of being cut and restitched to correct my lumpy scar wasn't appealing! Not to scare any first timers though. I overheal and have scar issues. I don't think this is common. I tore along my scar second time and was stitched with no complications.


----------



## too_scared

My scar healed very smoothly. I can barely tell it's there. I don't think it was an issue with scar tissue with me. I think it was nerve issues with me. My pain went away around 10 months pp.


----------



## Berri

1 - Yes. A lot of labours are long but not all. It can go fast (we nearly didn't make the hospital with the 1st and DS2 was about 2 minutes away from missing the 2nd). 

2 - Your labour is about YOU and you decide what you want - just because "they" usually do it this way, doesn't mean you have to do it that way. Unless it's an emergency and you or your baby are at risk, everything is up for negotiation (including constant monitoring, being confined to bed, internal exams, etc.)

3 - Waters breaking is GROSS. my first was born en caul but my second i had my waters broken. Was trying to walk around the neighbourhood of the hospital while ignoring the feeling I was wetting my pants. Black pants are your best friend!!

4 - I ended up naked at the end of both labours and I couldn't have cared less!

5 - Some midwives are AWESOME. I had a great rapport with the one who delivered ds2. She was just born to do that job you know, knew what she was doing but trusted that I did too. 

6 - Keep a sense of humour. DS2 arrived so quickly that the mw was on the other side of the room preparing when he landed on the bed (my body had taken over and I could not fight the couple of pushes it took for him to be delivered). Baby was crying on the bed, I looked at DH, he looked at me, the MW was silent and then I laughed. He was then referred to as "rocket" by all the staff during our stay.

7 - Just because you see your OB through your pregnancy doesn't mean s/he will be there for delivery. Mine broke my waters, went to watch his son play basketball and by the time the game was over my baby was here :)

8 - You don't forget the pain but somehow in your memory it combines with the euphoria and it's all part of this one amazing experience that I count myself extremely lucky to have been through twice.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I totally agree with the above point that labour is about YOU... I wish I'd made my wants clearer, don't be afraid to speak up and make sure things are how you want them to be


----------



## pachamama92

tinkerbelle93 said:


> I totally agree with the above point that labour is about YOU... I wish I'd made my wants clearer, don't be afraid to speak up and make sure things are how you want them to be

Yes I agree too. I think I will be more confident about asking questions and saying what I want this time around!


----------



## Jessicahide

First time you poop after giving birth, it feels like you are going to crap all your innerds out....


----------



## zebbed89

No body prepared me that after I had my stiches I would have to have a finger up my bum to check it hadn't gone through and there was no tears there. X


----------



## redneckhippy

jlw617 said:


> This isn't necessarily true, not trying to be argumentative but I had to set an alarm with mine because they were so small which made them much more drowsy and the majority of the time wouldn't show signs of hunger-I just want moms out there to know that not all babies are not the same and it's ok to set an alarm for whatever reason you choose but especially if you have a smaller baby who may not show hunger signs...

Agreed. My LO was not able to maintain his blood sugar (so had to get IV glucose) and had jaundice, so he would just sleep if you didn't wake him to feed and even then it was difficult to keep him awake for feedings. Now though, he def lets you know haha.

I also got the night sweats like a PP mentioned. Fortunately for me, my aunt had mentioned this to me so I wans't that worried when it happened.


----------



## midwife1992

I wasn't prepared for feeling like I had be kicked in the coccyx, how painful the first 2 weeks after an episiotomy was (I would have rather gone through labour again every day but think I was unlucky as mine was very bruised and swollen, went to gp and got stronger pain killers so glad I did that), how gross it feels for first few days that every time you move you feel like a waterfall (blood obviously) is coming out of you. I also second how weird it feels to stand up for first time after giving birth.


----------



## Hieveryone

I have been told that I am likely to have broken my tailbone during labour 5 weeks ago so know about the kicked up the bum feeling!


----------



## too_scared

Your ribs will hurt. A lot. I didn't need any pain relief at all after delivery except to ease the pain in my ribs. 

When they say the afterpains are worse the 2nd time, believe them! Oh my gosh! I was literally having flashbacks to labour. Thankfully they were only bad like that for the first 12 hours or so.


----------



## emyandpotato

too_scared said:


> When they say the afterpains are worse the 2nd time, believe them! Oh my gosh! I was literally having flashbacks to labour. Thankfully they were only bad like that for the first 12 hours or so.

I found them worse than labour the first time, so this really worries me! Did you have a natural or managed second stage? Just wondering if that makes a difference as opted for natural this time after managed last time, which I found almost unbearable.


----------



## too_scared

I had natural births both times. With my first I barely felt after pains at all. With my second labour was much faster and much more intense. The after pains were seriously bordering on the crazy intense contractions I had. But they were only crazy painful for about 12 hours.


----------



## SparklesHeart

Oh my I had forgotten about after pains!! I think they def get worse with each child.....this is no 4. Ahhh!!


----------



## too_scared

SparklesHeart said:


> Oh my I had forgotten about after pains!! I think they def get worse with each child.....this is no 4. Ahhh!!

:hugs:


----------

